# Bevel/Wilkie bit



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting a Wilkie/bevel bit for my mare, she's incredibly strong on hacks and jumping but also sensitive. I was recommended this bit because it's apparently in between a snaffle and a gag? What do you think? She's currently in a kimblewick and still very strong. 

And yes I have regular lessons, no I can't train her so I don't need a strong bit. Not every horse suits a snaffle, full stop.


----------

